

Readers in Canberra Australia are invited to join a new Startup Meetup - samh
http://www.meetup.com/Software-Web-Technology-Startup-Talk/

======
samh
Hi, There is a new group at meetup.com for people in Canberra Australia to get
together to discuss Software/Web Technology/Startups and Hacker News related
tom foolery.

If you're in the area you are invited to join up.

Cheers

------
antipaganda
There must be a pretty high incidence of geekery in Canberra, not surprising
when you consider all the government departments requiring IT staff. And a few
plucky little games developers...

~~~
samh
Yes I think there is an above average amount of geekery in Canberra. Startup /
entrepreneurial spirit I am not so sure about. Although I am hoping to be
shown otherwise.

------
asciitaxi
Good stuff! I'll be moving to Canberra in January and I was a bit worried that
there was very little of this sort of thing. If you're still meeting in 2
months, count me in.

~~~
samh
Great,

Join the meetup group and we will be sure to let you know what's happening.

------
samh
Excellent, 4 votes and someone has joined the meetup.

Thanks for the support Hacker News :)

~~~
davidw
As someone else a long way from Silicon Valley, I almost always vote these
things up out of solidarity:-)

~~~
samh
Appreciated.

I listen to podcasts and I hear someone mention how their buddy had started
company A and their ex-roomate was going will with startup B etc etc I think
"gee, maybe I'm missing out here. :)

